# Roller vs homer



## 21michb (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm probably going to get pigeons in July so I was wondering what you guys think on roller vs homer pigeons for a first time pigeon owner with limited space. Also what is the best color of homer out there


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

It depends on your personal choice how you want your pigeons to take the sky. Do you wanna see them roll in the skies and enjoy watching them do this OR you wanna see them routing away from your eyes and wanna wait for them to come back...

According to your situation,if you just wanna fly them for hobby,rollers would be cool. If you have future plans to get into racing then racing homers and until you get into it you can work,breed,fly and test future champions.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

I think you should also keep in mind your budget. Homers eat ALOT more and are a more costly hobby bird.


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

I think I have a mix tippler/roller/homer bird and I have to say... Do not forget about how they land... living in a more dense tree geography, this bird is capable of landing on my loft compared to the homers, better. Homers land rough with speed. While this mix bird when landing helicopters slowly down to the loft. 

I do not know if that will help.. but I know I had issues with homers who missed the loft landing and took off again. 

ThePigeonShack has a good point. I feel like homers are more costly.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I would say try a pair of homers if you had a plan to fly them or their kind. They would do better with the hawks, are smarter than rollers, and they do not get lost easily.
Check out Falcon Lofts for pics. of pure homers. I think i like the pied colors on homers, but i am going for the pure white racing types because people ask to borrow them for their occasions. 
I agree with Doig: the homers eat more, and land heavier, but i thought that was advantageous when the hawks were around. 
Hawk loses can add up the cost of having birds. I hope you get some birds and enjoy them as much as i have. Thanks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

21michb said:


> I'm probably going to get pigeons in July so I was wondering what you guys think on roller vs homer pigeons for a first time pigeon owner with limited space. Also what is the best color of homer out there


I do not think homers are more expensive. IMO you do not have to replace a savvy mature homer as much as a roller or tumbler. homing pigeons can out fly birds of prey. if you live in the US then you will have BOP. if they are real bad I would not think the rollers would last long.


----------



## jsummers07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Would you like to compete in your state roller club? National club? Rub elbows with great guys who will give you birds of quality? I chose the roller because they do their thing in the back yard, and no need to drop them off miles from home. Choose one and see if it fits. Rollers come in a lot more colors than homers if that blows your shirt up. What ever you pick, have fun!


----------

